# A Few Pens and Bottle Stoppers



## monstersdad99 (Dec 12, 2013)

Since my class I have turned a few pens and bottle stoppers.  Not the best pictures.  I am going to build a photo both and my wife is going to start taking my pictures with her good camera.


----------



## farmer (Dec 13, 2013)

*Photo booth*

This was shot on my coffee table , no photo tent.



Cross polarizations photography   
Read the Book Light Science and Magic.

Farmer


----------



## OZturner (Dec 14, 2013)

Matt, that is a nice collection of items,
Obviously your class has inspired you by developing your skill and enthusiasm.
Keep up the good work, every cut is a practice cut, and as practice makes perfect, keep turning.
I look forward to your next post.
Congratulations,
Brian


----------

